# play files on dvd-player from usb flash drive



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

There are some .avi files on a usb flash drive that I want to play on a dvd-player. The dvd-player does play the .avi files (divx) when they are put on a dvd. I want the .avi files to be played directly from an usb flash drive. The dvd-player does not have a usb port, so is there some cable I could use or how to do this?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Nope, not for under the cost of a new dvd player.
The closest thing that you could do it buy another dvd player, or if it has a sd card slot, I suppose you could try transferring the movies from the usb drive to the sd card and then stick the sd card in.


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

I see..
but how do I transfer the files from a usb flash drive to a SD card?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Computer, drag and drop


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

ok so u need a sd-card port on a pc? Or is there some cable to transfer from usb to sd-card?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You need an SD card reader. You put the card in the reader and connect the reader to a USB port.


----------

